# Can you snowboard after total hip replacement?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

While I obviously can't say for sure?

A friend of mine had hip replacement surgery this past year.
He's the most hard core skier I've ever ridden with.
Actually the best day I've ever had riding, was following him at mt.Baker.
I couldn't better that day for 25 years, up until last year.

He was already mtn biking this year & good luck trying to get him to stop skiing.

I'd say, it's up to you.
Rehab is a bitch, the more pain you can endure on your recovery, the faster you'll be back.

Only you can do it, so Do it.


TT


----------



## Alvaboy (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi ,
Get the surgery pain from your bad hip will go immediately .Chose your surgeon carefully do lots of research ,there's so much out there .Mention the sports you love doing and how active you keep yourself as this can lead to different sizes in replacements . 
Also different incision areas (posterior and anterior )which you will have to discus with your surgeon .
Main thing is don't worry everything will work out just fine ,do good rehab good rest icing will help. If your not sure of certain exercises stretching for the first few months check with your medical team . The rehab is a goal to get you back snowboarding . I've just had my op this week and mentioned snowboarding to my physio's you could have knocked them over with a feather, staring at me as if I was mad . It's all about how much rehab you do ,I'm going to miss this coming winter and look at Mar 2018 . 18 months rehab my legs /glutes are going to be very strong . Also some amazing impact shots out there ( Forcefield pro impact shorts used by British Olympic snowboard team) and sold by lots of motor bike shops ,that's saying something . Go out on powder days ,change your bindings if they are not cantered which will align your knees hips better and take press off you thighs . Go easy and build your confidence . 
You can do anything that you want to do . Someone sent me a guided post and pre op meditations which helped amazingly . Had no fear or worry going into the op quite the opposite , I was very excited . They put you in really good frame of mind ,and as the medical team said to me after that my heart rate and blood pressure hardly moved throughout the procedure .

Hope this helps 
Rico


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I had a shredded labrum in my hip from a soccer injury 5 years ago. Was also diagnosed with a impingement(fai) and cysts. I snowboard 2 years ago with the existing injury OK. Then last may I had the labrum anchored and the femur was shaved to remove the impingement and 6 months later I was stronger than I had been in a few years. I was boarding by November and was able to be really aggressive from start of season to end. My hip is even better and stronger now though if had some set backs here and there (but that's with any rehab). 
The only regret I had was not seeing a dr when the injury happened instead I wasted a few years. Even if I still put off surgery I would have known what was wrong and could've had a focused pt program which I know would've helped. Go talk to your doc.let him know what you want from life and set goals to get it

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't offer much in advice, but can help to keep things positive. Of course you will snowboard after! If they say it can't be done and there are no stories online then you just might have to be the first. 
If you are into water skiing why not get into wake surfing?
Anyway stay strong, there is only one person that can stop you...And that's Chuck Norris.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

freshy said:


> I can't offer much in advice, but can help to keep things positive. Of course you will snowboard after! If they say it can't be done and there are no stories online then you just might have to be the first.
> If you are into water skiing why not get into wake surfing?
> Anyway stay strong, there is only one person that can stop you...And that's Chuck Norris.


Well said freshy. Just find out how to make the most out of the situation then do it. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

how old are you?

The thing about these replacements is that they really don't last forever. If you were 65+, you'd probably die with the thing still functioning fine... but if you're in your 20s or 30s then you really need to make the thing last.

Think of a hip like a tire. If you put a ton of mileage on it now, you'll burn through the thing pretty quickly and need a replacement. Especially if you're doing a lot of rough riding (I.E. snowboarding). 

Here's the problem: you're much more likely to have issues with the second hip replacement than the first. The more replacements you have to have, the more they have to shave away or tear out to make the thing stick. 

So could you snowboard now? I dunno.. really depends on the model you get AFAIK. But I would point out that any "overuse" you put on the artificial joint now will be paid for twenty to thirty years down the road.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I will tell you what my surgeon told me. 'There is no reversing surgery so do what you can to avoid it, but if you're forced to alter your lifestyle and you can not live that way then do the surgery because you're too young to live depressed' 
That said we are all experts (NOT) wer are all armchair qbs. 

Best advice I can give is find a good specialist,find out what the source of the pain is etc. (If you don't definitively know this)then discuss options and stress the importance of snowboarding or whatever it is you enjoy in life and how you can do them. And by specialist i mean a Dr who works with athletes routinely or enjoys sports themselves. It is important they really understand what these activities truly mean to us. Not all doctors are equal. If they don't understand an athletes mentality they likely haven't researched what it takes to get back to that as well as one who is passionate about sports. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Trabi75 said:


> I had a shredded labrum in my hip from a soccer injury 5 years ago. Was also diagnosed with a impingement(fai) and cysts. I snowboard 2 years ago with the existing injury OK. Then last may I had the labrum anchored and the femur was shaved to remove the impingement and 6 months later I was stronger than I had been in a few years. I was boarding by November and was able to be really aggressive from start of season to end. My hip is even better and stronger now though if had some set backs here and there (but that's with any rehab).
> The only regret I had was not seeing a dr when the injury happened instead I wasted a few years. Even if I still put off surgery I would have known what was wrong and could've had a focused pt program which I know would've helped. Go talk to your doc.let him know what you want from life and set goals to get it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Similar to what I had. I had a cam resection on both hips (re-shaping of the femoral head to remove the impingement)... one in June, the other in August. I'm still rehabbing, but it's already better than before the surgery. If they said yes to skiing but no to snowboarding, that is very likely a bias. I, for one, discovered snowboarding after breaking my leg and not feeling safe on skis. I feel much more stable and safe on a snowboard. Listen to your body, your body knows itself better than your doctor.

Also, agree 100% with finding an ortho that understands your love for your activity level. I told mine going in that the only reason I was doing my hips was so that I could snowboard without pain... and that I was doing them in the summer so I wouldn't miss this season.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hip scope and resection/repair is totally different than a total hip replacement. Totally different rehabs and post op expectations for activity levels. I have been a part of quite a few of them on professional level athletes in their 20s. Yeah, 6 months later they are 110% of prior levels.

THA will not have the same effects on the bone and joint structure. She will feel better and be able to snowboard (with general and some added risks)but definitely not going to feel like prior to her osteoarthritis issues. This is an apples to apricots comparison.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> Hip scope and resection/repair is totally different than a total hip replacement. Totally different rehabs and post op expectations for activity levels. I have been a part of quite a few of them on professional level athletes in their 20s. Yeah, 6 months later they are 110% of prior levels.
> 
> THA will not have the same effects on the bone and joint structure. She will feel better and be able to snowboard (with general and some added risks)but definitely not going to feel like prior to her osteoarthritis issues. This is an apples to apricots comparison.


Argo thanks for making that distinction.

I didn't read the op very well last night and was thinking a definitive diagnosis may not have been made yet. Also I missed the age and yes once arthritis has set in and/or the patient is over 40 then the scope is usually not an option.

Through all my rambling what I most wanted to say is getting advice from those with similar problems is great, but everyone is different and had different expectations. Also it's my opinion that most people posting on forums about injury recovery are those with bad experiences or lingering problems, those who recover fully often forget to post updates because they are busy living life. 

The best advice is had from a good specialist and other professionals with experience.





Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibby (May 14, 2013)

i do not have any knowledge of a hip replacement.. although a friend of mine, had a total knee replacement and he is snowboarding just fine. going off jumps and ripping steep lines.


----------



## GlennFoster (Mar 16, 2017)

You need to talk to your doctor about the activities you’re interested in because after total hip replacement you have to be very careful, you need to consult a professional orthopedic doctor. Last year my brother also had hip replacement surgery. After the surgery, he went, through a massage therapy that has tremendous healing properties. His physical therapist suggested him to install a walk-in bathtub(walkinbathtubwa.com/products/) because these bathtubs supply a hydrotherapy jet, which is an alternative form of therapy to relieve joint pain. After few months, he had not started doing snowboarding but he had started low-impact activities like walking or swimming.


----------



## nigeln66 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hopefully this will be good news for everybody out there with a bad hip or hips, I just did 5 days of snowboarding in average conditions "no park riding" after a total hip replacement 3 months ago on my left hip. There was some pain around the scar and minimal muscle pain however no hip pain. I rode as hard as I liked with no issues and I was given the okay from both my doctor and physiotherapist that it was okay to snowboard. I had minimal invasive total hip replacement surgery with ceramic on ceramic, I have been snowboarding since 1984 at least 40 days a year it finally got too painful in February this year and also a welcome to turning 50.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

nigeln66 said:


> Hopefully this will be good news for everybody out there with a bad hip or hips, I just did 5 days of snowboarding in average conditions "no park riding" after a total hip replacement 3 months ago on my left hip. There was some pain around the scar and minimal muscle pain however no hip pain. I rode as hard as I liked with no issues and I was given the okay from both my doctor and physiotherapist that it was okay to snowboard. I had minimal invasive total hip replacement surgery with ceramic on ceramic, I have been snowboarding since 1984 at least 40 days a year it finally got too painful in February this year and also a welcome to turning 50.


Rock on. I got 40 days in really aggressive riding this year and about 25 last year. Had my labrum reattached and femur resurfaced 2 years ago.
I will rewire a total hip at some point, hopefully not for at least 10 more years,and is good to hear your expediency had been positive. 
Keep enjoying the snow. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

nigeln66 said:


> Hopefully this will be good news for everybody out there with a bad hip or hips, I just did 5 days of snowboarding in average conditions "no park riding" after a total hip replacement 3 months ago on my left hip. There was some pain around the scar and minimal muscle pain however no hip pain. I rode as hard as I liked with no issues and I was given the okay from both my doctor and physiotherapist that it was okay to snowboard. I had minimal invasive total hip replacement surgery with ceramic on ceramic, I have been snowboarding since 1984 at least 40 days a year it finally got too painful in February this year and also a welcome to turning 50.


Awesome news. I just had both cams resectioned last summer. Rode with a fair amount of pain this past season, so I'm sure I'll be getting both replaced by 50-ish.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ranquet got a total hip replacement back in 2011 and he's been killing it the last few years again, last year (2015/16 season ) he rode something like 60 days in a row @ The Bird with no issues, I'd see him everyday up there...


So I'm sure anyone can be just as good after a hip replacement to go out and ride again till your hearts content.

BUT I am sure ( and I'm speaking from experience of 3 cadaver ligaments put into my body and 5 total knee surgeries ) like any injury/surgery/recovery/rehabilitation you will only get out of it what you put into it....






MIKE RANQUET | POWDER & RAILS | VICE | PT 1/4 - Transcript Vids


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Will this is good to hear! I am still "staying the course" and should be able to go this winter (17-18) without surgery. I've been slalom waterskiing all summer with no problems - so snowboarding this winter should be okay (knocking on wood)! Still biking riding 30 miles on the weekend also. The minute I can no longer waterski, bike ride or snowboard I will be in for surgery. So far as of today, the only pain I have is walking. If I keep my walking down to just short term shopping I am okay. No hiking or 20,000+ steps a day for me anymore. But since I'd rather waterski and snowboard, I'll give up the hiking and walking for now!


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

Have you had any significant injuries to your low back or hips? Are you or have you been overweight? These are things predisposing factors for osteoarthritis which majority if people your age would have but most do not have any symptoms.

There is no way of diagnosing your condition without physically and radiologically examining you.

Sounds to me like you get your pain when you're in a flexed position. Is the pain mainly in the back or front of your hips (near the groin)? Sounds to me like you could have an impingement in the hips which is quite easily managed with physical therapy. 

My suggestion is to head to a physiotherapist to have yourself assessed. And if that fails to improve your symptoms at all after 4 months then consider surgery. You won't lose anything apart from time and money but if you go down the road of surgery immediately, the prognosis is not certain and you won't be able to undo it if it doesn't go your way.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

@Tif - no, I have not had any injury to my back or hips. It started when I started walking 20,000 steps a day, on break, at lunch, after work etc. I noticed January 2016 that all of a sudden I could not cross my legs when I was sitting and walking was beginning to hurt my hips and I started limping. Didn't really think anything of it as it was in the middle of snowboard season. But then after a month I was having troubles putting my shoes and socks on. I went to my Dr. in July who recommended x-rays. The x-rays showed advanced Osteoarthritis in both hips, bone on bone with bone spurs and cysts. Now it was the middle of waterskiing season so I just put it off until October and went to see an OS Surgeon. I told him of my waterskiing and snowboarding activities and how I want to keep doing them as long as I can. He suggested PT to see if there are any new stretches that I am not already doing in my workout routine that may help. Well, they did! I was able to snowboard all winter, every weekend. I was also able to waterski all summer. As long as I am not getting worse and just staying the course, I am going to hold off having surgery. But as soon as I can no longer waterski or snowboard due to pain, I will schedule surgery. Right now, I am taking Meloxicam and am doing great. I can still ride my bike 30 miles on the weekend and an elliptical for an hour daily. I know that when this starts to impact my sleep and daily life that I will schedule the surgery - until then just taking one day at a time!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Although not exactly the same type of surgery I did have penis-reduction surgery back in 2005 and as a result my snowboarding improved. YMMV.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ctoma said:


> Although not exactly the same type of surgery I did have penis-reduction surgery back in 2005 and as a result my snowboarding improved. YMMV.


Turned your micro inside out?


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

firstx1017 said:


> @Tif - no, I have not had any injury to my back or hips. It started when I started walking 20,000 steps a day, on break, at lunch, after work etc. I noticed January 2016 that all of a sudden I could not cross my legs when I was sitting and walking was beginning to hurt my hips and I started limping. Didn't really think anything of it as it was in the middle of snowboard season. But then after a month I was having troubles putting my shoes and socks on. I went to my Dr. in July who recommended x-rays. The x-rays showed advanced Osteoarthritis in both hips, bone on bone with bone spurs and cysts. Now it was the middle of waterskiing season so I just put it off until October and went to see an OS Surgeon. I told him of my waterskiing and snowboarding activities and how I want to keep doing them as long as I can. He suggested PT to see if there are any new stretches that I am not already doing in my workout routine that may help. Well, they did! I was able to snowboard all winter, every weekend. I was also able to waterski all summer. As long as I am not getting worse and just staying the course, I am going to hold off having surgery. But as soon as I can no longer waterski or snowboard due to pain, I will schedule surgery. Right now, I am taking Meloxicam and am doing great. I can still ride my bike 30 miles on the weekend and an elliptical for an hour daily. I know that when this starts to impact my sleep and daily life that I will schedule the surgery - until then just taking one day at a time!


Sounds like a good Dr. My surgeon who repaired a torn labrum in my hip had me do pt first. He said live your life and if you can't do things you love anymore then do the surgery because he felt my age at the time of 38 was too young to give things up. There is going back from surgery so I did pt for a year. It worked but not good enough and after surgery I was able to continue snowboarding with even less pain. Everyone is different though and results are not always the same. That's why I like a Dr who tries options when possible and helps you continue your lifestyle rather then think of the money they get to go straight to surgery

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Trabi75 said:


> Sounds like a good Dr. My surgeon who repaired a torn labrum in my hip had me do pt first. He said live your life and if you can't do things you love anymore then do the surgery because he felt my age at the time of 38 was too young to give things up. There is going back from surgery so I did pt for a year. It worked but not good enough and after surgery I was able to continue snowboarding with even less pain. Everyone is different though and results are not always the same. That's why I like a Dr who tries options when possible and helps you continue your lifestyle rather then think of the money they get to go straight to surgery
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Yes, I am quite amazed at how doing the PT exercises has helped so much! I do them 40 minutes in the morning and 1 1/2 hours at night. Along with my 1 hour elliptical and 1 hour stationary bike each day. The first doctor I went to said, "well you need surgery, when do you want to schedule". After that shocker - I found another doctor that was at a sports facility and used to clients who are active. I really liked him. He said, yes, you will eventually need surgery, but if you can press on with just PT - try it. I went for 8 sessions and got all my stretching exercises printed out and I have been RELIGIOUS doing them EVERY DAY since October 31, 2016. What a difference! I swear that is why I was able to snowboard last winter and waterski this summer without incident. Crossing fingers this may keep me going for another 2-3 years!


----------



## Deeregal (Feb 11, 2018)

Simple answer - yes! It's all up to you , your ride style and expectations . I had total hip replacement (THR) exactly one year ago and just came back from shredding the hills in Aspen Colorado. I did the exercises and worked hard. Is this condoned by my doctor - no. It's technically off the list.. mainly due to the impact of falling but also the abuse your hip joint takes. I simply no longer chance jumps or super fast riding when conditions are hard packed / ice snow. I take it easy and have fun. On my trip I surrounded myself with good friends who got it . I am a good rider but I know the concquences of what may happen and the limitations. Seems great right now ..feels like I am on top of the world after all the pain I endured but and a big but .. I have to also think to the future... for example If I am not carefull I will wear it out fast and it does happen. We only get about two replacements and I know I'll be in a wheelchair sooner than I'd like. I will admit it took me a bit to come to terms with this - it's something I have to live with for the rest of my life -- that's where my friends support come in. It's hard to pass on the triple black diamond runs and opt for the lesser - but as long as I have fun on the hill it's all that counts !


----------



## Danno1 (Jun 24, 2018)

nigeln66 said:


> Hopefully this will be good news for everybody out there with a bad hip or hips, I just did 5 days of snowboarding in average conditions "no park riding" after a total hip replacement 3 months ago on my left hip. There was some pain around the scar and minimal muscle pain however no hip pain. I rode as hard as I liked with no issues and I was given the okay from both my doctor and physiotherapist that it was okay to snowboard. I had minimal invasive total hip replacement surgery with ceramic on ceramic, I have been snowboarding since 1984 at least 40 days a year it finally got too painful in February this year and also a welcome to turning 50.


Thanks for that...any special rehab you would recommend?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like you definitely wont be riding if you dont get the surgery. Get it done, enjoy life.

...And then get back on the damn board. Do the PT and if you have to relearn to ride.

Noone can tell you what you can't do.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

*update*

Well, I thought I would update this thread. It is now June 2019, I am over 3 years since my hip problems started. I have been able to snowboard and waterski the past three years. Snowboarding just about every weekend when weather permitted and waterski'd 3 weekends a month for 3 months. Just the past few months my left knee is now starting to act up. I think I will be able to snowboard this coming winter, but not sure about waterskiing this summer. My left hip makes popping sounds and my left knee is really really sore. I can no longer walk around Lowe's, but I can still ride my bike and get on the elliptical. No more walks or hiking. We are taking the boat out this weekend and we shall see if I can get up on one ski. I may have to regress and get the double skis out.  We shall see..... I am happy to have been able to put surgery off so far, but I think this will be my last season snowboarding and looks like I will be getting a couple shiny new hips for my big 60!!! ugh!!!


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

firstx1017 said:


> Well, I thought I would update this thread. It is now June 2019, I am over 3 years since my hip problems started. I have been able to snowboard and waterski the past three years. Snowboarding just about every weekend when weather permitted and waterski'd 3 weekends a month for 3 months. Just the past few months my left knee is now starting to act up. I think I will be able to snowboard this coming winter, but not sure about waterskiing this summer. My left hip makes popping sounds and my left knee is really really sore. I can no longer walk around Lowe's, but I can still ride my bike and get on the elliptical. No more walks or hiking. We are taking the boat out this weekend and we shall see if I can get up on one ski. I may have to regress and get the double skis out.  We shall see..... I am happy to have been able to put surgery off so far, but I think this will be my last season snowboarding and looks like I will be getting a couple shiny new hips for my big 60!!! ugh!!!


Hopefully things go well for you. Technology is always improving. It's been about 4 years since I had my hip scoped and labrum reattached. I started in the fall having issues with the other one and by January visited with the specialist to check options. He said i have a couple years to decide(43 now) if I want to get an mri and set off I need a scope. After that it will be replacement options. But he did say that since my last one they have already changed the easty they do things and he's confident it will be even better. 
That said I still managed over 75 days riding this winter. All pretty much full aggressive days. I am trying to manage till next year, as the window has closed for next season snowboarding. The scope is a longer recovery, than thr (about 6 months, due to resurfacing of the hip joint and needing it to heal internally, and by the time I schedule ur and do it, snow will be flying.) they told me still to just do it when I have to and to try injections first. I don't know if that might be an option? Cortisone infections, I mean. But maybe it could make some activities bearable until you're ready to plan it. Totally up to you and your dr. I'm not capable of giving that advice. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Bloody hell, after reading all that I think I am going to update my health insurance to include a hip replacement as I am nearly 56. I do have older friends who both had hip replacements and ski with no issues and I have a good friend who is extremely wealthy aged 57, and in pain, being told to put it off for longer if possible. Depends on who you see and your commitment to rehab I guess.

Suddenly the rehab on my shoulder is a breeze.


----------



## RipenGpa (Nov 10, 2019)

I just had Total Hip Replacement 2.5 weeks ago and would like to hear some updates from this forum as to how things are going for those who have had the same surgery, and the amount of time you took to rehab before you started to ride again.


----------



## nigeln66 (Jul 8, 2017)

You should be able to ride again in 3 months if they came through the front of your hip and also depending on you age and do the rehab exercises. I had mine 2 years ago when I was 50 since then I have done about 120 days riding with no issues, the only issue in the first year was fatigue when side hilling on a split board day, this year I did a few 6 hour split days with no issues. Also if you surf and it's you front leg this will take a while "12 months" to get back to peak performance as the muscle memory to get the from foot in the right spot popping up is a challenge.
Good luck.


----------



## RipenGpa (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi Nigeln66,

Thanks for the response and words of encouragement. My surgery was posterior (on the side). on my back foot (ride regular). Why do you think the surgery area matters once healed? What key exercises did you do for rehab that you think made a big difference?


----------



## nigeln66 (Jul 8, 2017)

You have to do basic squats and lying on your back knee bent and push knee/leg to the ground like doing the splits do on both hips, also bike riding is extremely important for mobility and if you have a stand up paddle board that really helps with all muscles. I guess your physiotherapist should prepare a good exercise schedule. Another good thing is a balance board like a View do.


----------



## RipenGpa (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you nigeln66!


----------



## cam314 (9 mo ago)

nigeln66 said:


> Hopefully this will be good news for everybody out there with a bad hip or hips, I just did 5 days of snowboarding in average conditions "no park riding" after a total hip replacement 3 months ago on my left hip. There was some pain around the scar and minimal muscle pain however no hip pain. I rode as hard as I liked with no issues and I was given the okay from both my doctor and physiotherapist that it was okay to snowboard. I had minimal invasive total hip replacement surgery with ceramic on ceramic, I have been snowboarding since 1984 at least 40 days a year it finally got too painful in February this year and also a welcome to turning 50.


Oh this is the best news!! how old are you now? how old where you when you had hip replacement!? I'm in so much pain and also need hip surgery! I WISH they offered hip resurface! the thought of the bone being cut off...scares the crap out of me! But they said they don't do hip resurfacing for females anymore in this area. (northeast ohio). One of our big "hip surgeons" gave me 2 other doctors in other states who do it on females but I was told they use "after market" parts?!! what the heck is that? I love snowboarding with a passion...it's my place of peace and happiness and adrenilin rush if I want to push my limits! (of course I do) . I have talked to several hip surgeons for opions/options, as i have a hip labruim tear in my right hip! Only one doctor told me I could get that repaired and not need a whole hip replacement! But they cut off age was 55 for that doctor to even talk to me! WAH!!!! I'm 57!! but I'm not a normal 57yr old female!! 
now the other hip locked up on me and is causing sooo much pain i can barely walk after my last snowboard day!! So now they doctor said...my right hip is fine! but i need surgery NOW on left hip!!! wth? so 2 years ago they wanted to do full hip replacement on my right!? this other refered surgeon said...that's crazy...the right is fine the the left is "jacked" and he said...NO WAY..will you snowboard or do any of these sports after hip replacement! It will be a new life!  I've been sick to my stomach depressed since that apt) so i'm researching as much as I can to find someone that says I can still board afterwards!! 
Also...I was told ceramic has a chance to shatter or start cracking...and the titanium is stronger!? thoughts?!! So much research to find and get what is best for us!! and the right surgeon!!! (one that is on my insurance too!) any advice...is well appreciated!!


----------



## pavel.gobble (8 mo ago)

It was interesting read through this thread.. I'm 51 year old, male, been snowboarding actively for 25 years, diagnosed with severe OA, bone on bone left hip and facing left hip most likely total replacement. @cam314, have you done yours since?
thanks!


----------

